# Smokey bright aqua



## SQUALID (Apr 21, 2011)

I finally decided to try the new Blue Had Me At Hello palette from Wet n Wild, and I'm amazed! Love these colours. I paired the ultra intense eyes with nude lips, simple as that. 

  	Pictures:














  	The palette I used:




  	Face:


 *Too Faced Absolutely Flawless Concealer - Vanilla* 
 *Idun Minerals Foundation - Saga* 
 *KIDE VI mineral blush - Kissed* 
  	Eyes:


 *Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - Sin
* 
 *Wet n Wild Color Icon Palette - Blue Had Me At Hello* (the top three ones on the right) 	
 *Covergirl Lashblast Volume Mascara* 
 *Deborah Eyebrow Pencil with brush - 01* 
  	Lips:


 *Cat Cosmetics Lip Liner - Naked Lip* 
 *NYX Round Lipstick - Circe*


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Apr 21, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2011)

Love this!


----------



## sheisaclassic (Apr 21, 2011)

Love all that blue! Very pretty.


----------



## Cherryjames (Apr 21, 2011)

i love your make up


----------



## sunshine rose (Apr 21, 2011)

That's fantastic! You wear blue/aqua so well


----------



## Vixstar (Apr 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous look! I really want this palette.... but I don't think we can get it in the UK.

  	LOVE the look, it really suits you


----------



## Khalia25 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow. Wet n Wild?? I read other raves about their palettes...but this FOTD takes the cake! I am SOLD! Thank you for your post!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful as usual!


----------



## BrittanyD (Apr 21, 2011)

Omg so pretty O___O Now I want to pick up that palette just so I can do this look


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Wandalemur (Apr 21, 2011)

That looks hot.


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 24, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## fintia (Apr 24, 2011)

I saw this on your blog.. I love it ;-)


----------



## frejyavanir (Jun 24, 2011)

That lipstick colour is boss


----------



## nattyngeorge (Jun 24, 2011)

WOW, that looks gorgeous! I don't normally like blue that much, but I LOVE this look!


----------



## xoebc (Jun 24, 2011)

Youre eyes are absolutely gorgeous, blue definitely brings them out

  	Xo


----------



## Loraelai (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with the other ladies: this look is AMAZING. It brings out the colour of your eyes.
  	(And I absoultely love your lipstick. Now it's on my wishlist )


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jun 24, 2011)

wow true talent doesn't need high end expensive cosmetics to achieve a fantastic look! This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alize (Jun 25, 2011)

this is gorgeous, cant stop looking at it


----------



## villabeauTIFFul (Jun 28, 2011)

I am going to look for this palette tomorrow! Can't believe it's WET n Wild.  Your eyes are striking.


----------



## Edelmc (Jun 28, 2011)

I have seen a few of your fodt looks and would love if you did tutorials - either video or photo......anything would be helpful and appreciated....amazing look by the way!


----------



## Aneed (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh wow. This is just stunning!!!


----------



## manderz86 (Jun 28, 2011)

Those blues are so pretty on you! Wish I'd seen this post earlier - literally JUST got comfort zone off eBay thinking it was the only one I wanted but now I want this one too but there goes combined shipping


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 29, 2011)

I adore this palette too.  I am wearing it today!  It looks amazing on you!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 7, 2011)

pretty! every time i look at your fotd's i wanna watch "the fifth element" lol... u look like milla jovovich. very beautiful ;-)


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow, great pigmentation on those shadows. Gorgeous look!


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 7, 2011)

This is gorgeous! I've been dying to get that palette!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Jul 8, 2011)

Every drugstore I go to is out of this palette!! But today GUESS WHAT?!!! I found it at my Walgreens!!!!!! yay for me!!!


----------



## lovelydisarray (Jul 9, 2011)

Gorgeous! These colors are very flattering on you.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 23, 2011)

This look is so incredibly pretty! Do you do tutorials on Youtube? If not, you really should!! You're great!!!


----------



## ThatGirlShaeXo (Jul 25, 2011)

That liner!! <33


----------



## MACLovin (Aug 8, 2011)

this is so pretty!! what did you use for eyeliner on the water line?


----------



## K_ashanti (Aug 13, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## mimi0523 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow such a pretty teal!  Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Aug 20, 2011)

I love that colour on you


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 20, 2011)

So beautiful!!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 21, 2011)

LUV IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adidi (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm a stocker for your makeups they're always so beautiful and inspiring, wish you never stop posting your FOTDs !


----------



## Sleepykat (Nov 24, 2011)

Very nice. You look like a model.


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Jan 6, 2012)

I love that your eyes is almost the same colour
  	as the shadows, great work!


----------

